# Anyone give me an idea of timescales?



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, 
we have an appointment at the end of October to have our 1st discussion on having ICSI. My husband has already had all his tests and talks with the urologist and they have said we can use what sperm they have found for ICSI.
I was just wondering if someone can tell me what will happen next and the timescales of things. Is it likely that we will start treatment in the next 6months? We are going through the NHS and it feels like the wait to get to this stage has taken forever.
Also if anyone can explain things in a basic way that would be great too as I am suffering from a bit of information overload. 

Many thanks
Jo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as far as i know the wait for treatment is 14 months at the moment, this changes all the time too, i think that is from when you go on the list. do you know how long you have been on the list?

things have changed alot since i first started at clinic!

treatment from start to finish takes 6 weeks ish if long protocol and 4 weeks if short

information overload is so confusing to start with


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sorry i forgot to say welcome


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome jo ..i see your from newport like me


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, 
Kara, we do not know how long we have been on any list, to be honest we don't know much. We had our very 1st appointment back in March when we discussed various things and my husband had a load of blood tests. He then returned a few times to do samples then we saw the urologist who has said we will be able to go with ICSI.
I am becoming more and more nervous as I really don't know what to expect at this appointment, also after reading way too much I am now completely confused by it all and truly freaked out with the whole injecting yourself.
Miriam - Been living in Newport for nearly 2 years now and I really like it here. I am originally from Scotland.
Thanks for the welcome

Jo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could always phone up and ask, i did a few times

just ask where in the list you are.

injecting yourself really isn't as bad as you would imagine it to be


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

karas right i think we work our selves up about the injections for nothing once you have done first 1 you think what the hell was i worried for !


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Jo,
I remember at our 1st appointment we were put on the list.  We'd already waited 10 months for the appointment though at that stage. Then the wait for tx to start was another 12 months or so.  The waiting times will vary a bit though depending on time of year and how many people are in the queue so def worth calling the clinic as Kara says.

I had IVF so I'm not familiar with ICSI although I guess it's much the same.

The staff at the clinic are so fab though and they always make time to answer your questions - particularly the nurses.  

Don't worry about the jabs, as Miriam says, after the 1st one it's all quite straightforward.  It is a very weird thing to do injecting yourself but doesn't hurt.

Good luck & hope you don't have to wait long.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome jo,

on the subject of needles the girls are right i have a huge needle phobia and have been having injections for a week now on my first go at ivf. at the moment my dh puts the needle in and then i push the syringe and pull the needle out, this has taken me a week to do. last night was the first time i was able to watch dh put the needle in. we are making progress, slow but i feel positive about it cos i  i now how bad my phobia was

hope you get your answers soon.
queenie x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Well had appointment on Tuesday and as usual it went well, why can't all hospital staff be as nice as this lot. 
Anyway, we have been put on the waiting list to start ICSI and as we were 1st refered back in Nov07 we are pretty much at the top of the list . What she did say however was that they had over spent on this years budget or something along those lines so a more realistic time to be looking at is April 09. 
Just having a rough date seems to have taken a weight off my shoulders and it is also giving me time to sort out some other health issues and lose some weight.
I am sure I will be asking loads more questions before then
Thanks for being so welcoming

Jo x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jo, it's great to have a date to work to and April will come around very quickly once Christmas is out of the way.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true ...april will be here before we know it   just enough time to get healthy and clued up


----------

